# beutaztató referens



## juanjoluj

Sziasztok! Nem beszélek rendesen magyarul de szeretnék kérdezni  ha valaki tudja mondani nekem angolul (vagy spanyolul!!!) mit jelent:
beutaztató referens
Köszönöm szépen!
juanjo


----------



## Zsanna

Szia juanjoluj, üdvözlünk a fórumon!

Tudnál egy kicsit segíteni, hogy mi az a beutaztató refenrens és hol végzi ezt a feladatot? (El tudok ilyet képzelni pl. egy utazási irodában, de nem biztos, hogy erre gondoltál.)


----------



## juanjoluj

Zsanna said:


> Szia juanjoluj, üdvözlünk a fórumon!
> 
> Tudnál egy kicsit segíteni, hogy mi az a beutaztató refenrens és hol végzi ezt a feladatot? (El tudok ilyet képzelni pl. egy utazási irodában, de nem biztos, hogy erre gondoltál.)



Szia Zsanna! Köszönöm szépen....igen egy utazás irodaban kapcsolatban vagy egy cég aki foglalkozik az utazás és a Turiszmus vendéglatas... ...Köszönöm.
Juanjo


----------



## Olivier0

Google segítségével pl. ezt találom:


> A nemzetközi utazásszervezésen belül megkülönböztetünk:
> * Beutaztatást (vagy aktív turizmus)
> * Kiutaztatás (vagy passzív turizmus)
> A nemzetközi utazásszervezéssel foglalkozó vállalkozásokon belül az utazásszervezéssel foglalkozó ügyintézőket latin eredetű szóval referensnek is nevezzük.
> Nemzetközi beutaztatás (Incoming vagy Inbound)


Ezek szerint a beutaztatás külföldiek befogadása, szórakoztatása, érdekességek bemutatása Magyarországon aktív kalauzolással, a kiutaztatás pedig magyarok külfoldi utazásainak a megszervezése.
-- Olivier


----------



## juanjoluj

Olivier0 said:


> Google segítségével pl. ezt találom. Megmagyarázza, hogy mi a beutaztatás és a referens. Úgy látszik, angolul "incoming" vagy "inbound" travel.
> Olivier[/
> Köszönöm szépen Olivier!


----------



## Zsanna

Az _incoming_ vagy _inbound travel_ - az a _beutazás_ lenne magyarul, *nem* pedig az *ezt szervező munkatárs* neve.

Mivel maga a munka több fázisból áll, az az érzésem, hogy angolul a név attól függ, hogy melyik fázisról van szó, ezért is lenne fontos többet tudni arról, hogy milyen kontextusban jelenik meg a kifejezés. 
Találtam ilyeneket, hogy tour consultant, vacation planner, tour operation manager, travel consultant, tourism officer, de egyik sem egyértelműen az, amire a fentiek alapján gondolni lehetne, ezért kellene több infó az illető tényleges munkaköréről.


----------



## juanjoluj

Olivier0 said:


> Google segítségével pl. ezt találom:
> 
> Ezek szerint a beutaztatás külföldiek befogadása, szórakoztatása, érdekességek bemutatása Magyarországon aktív kalauzolással, a kiutaztatás pedig magyarok külfoldi utazásainak a megszervezése.
> -- Olivier


Nagyn szépen köszönöm!!!


----------



## juanjoluj

Zsanna said:


> Az _incoming_ vagy _inbound travel_ - az a _beutazás_ lenne magyarul, *nem* pedig az *ezt szervező munkatárs* neve.
> 
> Mivel maga a munka több fázisból áll, az az érzésem, hogy angolul a név attól függ, hogy melyik fázisról van szó, ezért is lenne fontos többet tudni arról, hogy milyen kontextusban jelenik meg a kifejezés.
> Találtam ilyeneket, hogy tour consultant, vacation planner, tour operation manager, travel consultant, tourism officer, de egyik sem egyértelműen az, amire a fentiek alapján gondolni lehetne, ezért kellene több infó az illető tényleges munkaköréről.


Nagyon szépen köszönöm!!


----------



## Zsanna

Juanjoluj,
Ha nincs pontos leírásod arról, hogy az illető mit csinál, akkor (általános kifejezésként) használható az _inbound travel organiser _​angolul.


----------

